

Parallel and Distributed Algorithms (come on, food is finer and life is better) - frenkyfa
http://didawiki.cli.di.unipi.it/doku.php/magistraleinformaticanetworking/alp/alp1011/start

======
helwr
pretty good notes by Santoro, also see

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2670205>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2635572>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2593998>

